# Magashima Island



## tomahawk6 (7 Dec 2019)

The island is uninhabited and sports two rough runways that will need to be paved. It will be used to simulate carrier landings. Its on the edge of the East China Sea.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/japanese-island-of-mageshima-could-become-an-unsinkable-us-aircraft-carrier/ar-BBXSEJC?ocid=spartanntp


----------

